
Bitcoin declared illegal in Nepal, 7 arrested - beilabs
http://kathmandupost.ekantipur.com/ampnews/2017-10-06/7-nabbed-for-running-bitcoin-exchange-business.html
======
quuquuquu
>run digital exchange >get arrested

when will this meme end? I don't own any crypto anymore, but I find it
endlessly weird that a government can just declare something illegal and
immediately begin arresting people with no warning.

